# Selbstmordforen?



## Experience1986 (5. November 2002)

Ich habe eben auf RTL einen Beitrag gesehen, ín dem es um zwei selbmörder (16 und 22) umbrachten. Sie verabredeten sich und gaben sich Tipps in selbstmord foren wie zum Beispiel FreiTodForum.de.

Ich finde man sollte etwas dagegen tun. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2002)

Und wie stellst Du Dir da vor? Wie willst Du sowas aufhalten?


----------



## Experience1986 (5. November 2002)

Solche Seiten Ausfindigmachen und negativ Kampagne dagegen einleiten. Die Domain Verwaltung einschlaten und so weiter und so weiter. Vielleicht ein WebSiten Projekt dagegen starten.

Zur not den Server so ft Kontaktieren, bis er den Geist auf gibt. Da gibt es bestimmt Hilfe von illegalen programmen. aber für sowas setze ich solche gerne ein. Solche seiten dürfen sich ncih verbreiten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2002)

> Solche seiten dürfen sich ncih verbreiten.



Dafür dürfte es zu spät sein, da es davon bereits Seiten wie "Sand am Meer" gibt....




> illegalen programmen



Ich glaube die Zeile habe ich überlesen....


Natürlich hast Du auszugsweise recht, aber gegen sowas kann man nichts tun....


----------



## Experience1986 (5. November 2002)

Weist d, ich habe das Gleiche Thema auf zwei weiteren Seiten gestellt. Und auf der einen Seite gab es fast genau die Selbe frage wie von dir. Was willst du dagegen tun.

hmm, lass mal überlegen, wenn das jeder tut, dann erreicht man nix, aber wenn es genug sind und man Seiten hinzufügt, die bei Selbstmord wirklich helfen (Seelsorgen, dann kann man was erreichen. Man kann auch Medien informieren gegen solche Seiten und das man eine Kampagne dagegen fgestartet hat, wenn es mal so weit ist, un dann bekommt man auch genug Promotion und Rückhalt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2002)

> Ich habe eben auf RTL einen Beitrag gesehen





> Man kann auch Medien informieren .....




Die Presse/Medien wird immer beide Seiten "zerreissen", so ist das Medienleben.....


----------



## g-zus (5. November 2002)

kann sein dass ich da jetzt bischen kaltherzig erscheine, aber was habt ihr da dagegen?

suizid is etwas, das ein mensch für sich selbst entscheiden soll.
wenn er für sich keinen grund mehr zum leben sieht soll er seine freiheit nutzen und das machen was er machen will.

solange er keinem damit (körperlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) schaden zufügt sollte man ihn meiner meinung nach ruhig über sein eigenes leben selbst entscheiden lassen.

das einzige, was ich vielleicht für gut finde wäre eine art "beratungsstelle" die ihm auch wirklich alle zu "beachtenden" gedanken vermittelt.
also ob er auch an seine familie gedacht hat, ob er auch finanziell oder so niemanden dadurch schadet (zurückbleibende schulden!), oder ähnliches.

und genauso wie ich finde, dass man hier dem menschen seine "freiheit" lassen sollte finde ich bedingter maßen gute seiten an "aktiver sterbehilfe", wie sie bereits in holland glaube ich "praktiziert" wird, besser gesagt, wo sie wenigstens teilweise legalisiert wurde.

tja, wie schon gesagt, so siehts mit meinem persönlichen standpunkt aus!
dass wer anderer meinung ist is mir klar, und lässt sich in den vorherigen beiträgen ja bereits erkennen, aber : jedem das seine!


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. November 2002)

ich seh das eigentlich so ähnlich wie g-zus. jeder sollte über sein leben so entscheiden können, wie er es für richtig hält.
in den meisten fällen ist es ausserdem so, dass leute die sich wirklich umbringen wollen, das auch (früher oder später) tun werden. und was will man auch dagegen unternehmen? man müsste sie ja schliesslich den rest ihres lebens überwachen, um sicherzugehen, dass auch wirklich nichts passiert. denn solche kandidaten lassen sich meistens nicht mehr helfen.
andersrum gibt es natürlich auch leute, die zwar verzweifelt sind und selbstmord*versuche* unternehmen, die aber daneben gehen. bei denen ist das meistens nur eine verzweifelte aktion, um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. in manchen fällen geht das allerdings auch zum masochismus über, weil man seine erfüllung in schmerzen sieht.
fazit: wer sich wirklich umbringen will, der schafft das auch - und daran ist ganz sicher kein forum schuld.


----------



## Experience1986 (6. November 2002)

Aber es ist ja nicht so, das die Leute aus eigenem Mut sich umbringen, wenn se sich in sochen Foren treffen, sondern wenn sie eine "Unglücksphase" haben und sich in den Foren treffen, dann schaukeln sie sich gegensaitig hoch und machen sich mut für ihren Selbstmord, und damit sollte schluss sein.


----------



## g-zus (6. November 2002)

zum Thema schwarzes schaaf:

ein forum is ja ähnlich wie im chat, blos dass da halt alles stehen bleibt.
und zugegebenermaßen, ich "verarsch" schon viele leude oft in chats usw., geb mich als was anderes aus als ich bin oder so.

also bin ich mir 100%ig sicher, dass es sowas auch in den foren gibt. einer, der einen suizidkandidaten spielt, jemand der einen aus spass und der naivität, dass er es eh nicht tun wird, dazu anspornt und was weiss ich noch was für typen.....

solche foren find ich ehrlich gesagt schwachsinnig.
wenn ich schon suizidkandidat bin und mich aber an jemanden wenden will dann sollte eine ansprechstelle gegeben sein, die zwar ebenfalls anonym aber mit persönlichem kontakt (per telefon z.B.) "berät".

naja, ich glaub ich hab dazu genug gesagt!
mit sowas musste ich mich schon oft genug im religionsunterricht quälen....


----------



## Rip van Winkle (15. November 2002)

hat hier auch irgend wer nen link - damit man sich mal selbst nen bild machen kann???

cu
rip


----------



## Experience1986 (15. November 2002)

klar, *http://www.freitodforum.de *


----------



## fungo (16. November 2002)

das ist ja wohl abartig..................


----------



## Experience1986 (16. November 2002)

Das mindestes ja wohl, wenn man solchen leuten helfen will, ihnen Kontaktadresseb zu geben,  wo sie wirkich geholfen bekommen.


----------



## g-zus (16. November 2002)

ich hab mir die page mal schnell schnell angeschaut und finde das teil nur lachhaft!

das sind nur typen die sich halt ne unnormale gegend zum austscuahen suchen.
zumidnest die meisten....

mich würds nicht mal wundern,w enn die auch noch für nen account geld verlagen würden, die mögen ja, soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe ein richtiges portal aufmachen..... tztztz


----------



## Experience1986 (16. November 2002)

das dann für noch mehr tote sorgt. Mensch! Jeder evernünftige Mensch, der weis, das seine Seite 2 oder mehr Tote auff dem gewissen  hat, schaltet diese Seite ab, oder gibt zumindestens eine Reaktion ab.

Ich finde das nur Krank!!!


----------



## moep (16. November 2002)

http://www.voy.com/86362/
http://www.voy.com/15477/

Einfach mal googeln,bei voy.com gibt's etliche Foren.


----------



## Experience1986 (16. November 2002)

Solche Bilder muntern dann auch einen auf:


----------



## g-zus (16. November 2002)

hm, meine meinung dazu is schon gesgat und bei der bleibe ich auch. =)


----------



## möp (19. November 2002)

moin

ich denke nicht das es gut ist die foren zu schließen (was nicht heist das ich es gut finde)- ich bin für die freie meinunges äußerung im netz - und wenn jemand so ne seite machen will - bitte.

ich denke es sollte eher mehr präventionsarbeit von eltern lehrern und anderen erziehungspersonen - würde meiner meinung nach mehr helfen, wenn die eltern mit ihren kids reden und ihen zeit schenken, denn das icht der schlüssel zu fast allen problemen dieser art - denk ich

cu
möp


----------



## Klon (21. November 2002)

Es geht doch gar nicht darum sich zum Suizid zu verabreden sondern darum mit Leuten zu reden die einfach den Boden des Lebens gesehen haben und denen es halt beschissen geht und die mit anderen darüber reden wollen.

Ein Beispiel:
http://www.selbstmord.de/forenuebersicht.htm

Wo ist das Problem?!

Werden die Foren von young-miss.de geschloßen weil sich daran Pädo's aufgeilen? Werden Medizin Foren geschloßen weil sich ein Mörder vorher anschaun könnte wo er genau hinstechen muss?

Wo leben wir denn, und wo bitte leben die, die son stumpfen, Schlagzeilen orientierten und Panik machenden Beitrag auf RTL unreflektiert in ihr Hirn einfließen lassen?!
Vielleicht sollte das System und die Gesellschaft etwas kritisch betrachtet werden, die schlechten Pädagogen und die unterqualifizierten Lehrer, bevor irgendein "Selbstmordforum" geschloßen oder ein Rober Steinhäuser als krank hingestellt wird.

:[frenzy:[


----------



## shiver (21. November 2002)

endlich wird mal aktiv was gegen die überbevölkerung getan....


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. November 2002)

> Es geht doch gar nicht darum sich zum Suizid zu verabreden sondern darum mit Leuten zu reden die einfach den Boden des Lebens gesehen haben und denen es halt beschissen geht und die mit anderen darüber reden wollen.


Stimmt. Und wenn sich dann tatsächlich mal jemand trotzdem umbringt, dann kann man doch nicht dem Forum die Schuld zuschieben. Wenn die entsprechende Person wirklich davon überzeugt ist, dann wäre das auch ohne dieses Forum passiert. Aber dann wäre das ja nicht so schlimm, denn man hätte ja keinen Sündenbock.
Trotzdem ist es eher die Ausnahme, die das wirklich durchzieht und sich tatsächlich umbringt. Ich würde mich schliesslich trotz diesem Beitrag noch als ziemlich lebendig bezeichnen. 


> Wo leben wir denn, und wo bitte leben die, die son stumpfen, Schlagzeilen orientierten und Panik machenden Beitrag auf RTL unreflektiert in ihr Hirn einfließen lassen?!


Zum grössten Teil in Deutschland. 
Als damals dieses "Satanisten"-Pärchen diesen Typen geschlachtet hat, wurde genau so ein Zirkus deswegen gemacht. Und als diese drei Kinder von der Brücke gesprungen sind, war es ebenfalls ein "depressiver Satanist", der das ganze geplant hat.
Zu der Zeit gab es auf Sat1 und RTL etliche Beiträge, in denen irgendwelche selbsternannten "Satanismus-Experten" (  ) sich darüber ausgelassen haben, was für eine "aggressive" und "gefährliche" Religion Satanismus wäre, und dass man diese sofort verbieten sollte. Am besten gleich die Todesstrafe darauf ausstellen...

Ich will damit sicher nicht sagen, dass ich das befürworte, wenn jemand umgebracht wird, oder sich selbst umbringt, aber deswegen eine ganze Gruppe von Leuten als aggressive Mörder abzustempeln (-> Schublade) ist mehr als hirnrissig.
Was ich allerdings viel schlimmer finde, ist dass die Fernsehsender mit solchen unprofessionellen Beiträgen das Schubladen-Denken noch fördern und dass es auch noch Leute gibt, die diesen Scheiss glauben.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Talkshows und Sendungen wie Barbara Salesch und diesen ganzen Kram.


----------



## Experience1986 (25. November 2002)

Ich denke aber, das diese Selbstmordforen nicht wirklich was mit Satanismus zu tun hat.

Wie kommst du darauf?


@Shiver:
Ein nicht sehr angemessene Meinung!


----------



## rawuza (25. November 2002)

*Wo gibts das??*

Könnt ihr mir mal ne URL für so ein FORUM geben????
Ich kenn ein paar Leute, denen würde ich sowas dringend empfehlen!!!!


----------



## rawuza (25. November 2002)

*Wo gibts das??*

Könnt ihr mir mal ne URL für so ein FORUM geben????
Ich kenn ein paar Leute, denen würde ich sowas dringend empfehlen!!!!


----------



## Experience1986 (25. November 2002)

Please Read the Post on the Top!


----------



## shiver (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Experience1986 _
> *
> @Shiver:
> Ein nicht sehr angemessene Meinung! *



entscheidet wer?

du?


bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Experience1986 (25. November 2002)

Du kannst mir wohl nicht weis machen, das das irgendeiner, der das entscheiden dürfte, so etwas befürworten würde.


----------



## shiver (25. November 2002)

ein jeder darf für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Klon (25. November 2002)

Experience sieh shiver's post doch einfach mal so:

Es gibt die einen die ihre Meinung darüber loswerden wollen weil es sie tierisch ankotzt was da geschrieben wurde (ich zähle mich dazu) und zum anderen die die sich ihren Teil einfach denken und einen sarkastischen Spruch dazu abgeben (shiver *g). Ist doch ok.
Hätte mich der Beitrag nicht zum Würgen gebracht hät ich hier einen ähnlichen Spruch á la "Jungs diskutiert nicht über etwas wovon ihr keine Ahnung habt" gesetzt.

Shiver meine Liebe: Was nicht reizt ist tot! Mein Motto, du bringst das immer wieder prima rüber :hehe:


----------



## shiver (25. November 2002)

*lach*


gut gebrüllt.. löwe... =]


----------



## blunznwurscht (28. November 2002)

hmm, also hier mal ein Dialog aus dem Forum:

A: Ich möchte mich umbringen, weiss einer wie das am besten geht?

B: Klar. Was genau willst wissen?

-----

Also sowas macht mich echt wütend. Da überlegt jemand tatsächlich sich das Leben zu nehmen, und dann kommt so ein A****loch daher und will dann auch noch gute tipps geben, Sojemand gehört zurückverfolgt und angezeigt.


----------



## Experience1986 (28. November 2002)

So etwas ist meiner Meinung nach Beihilfe zum (Selbst)Mord


----------



## blunznwurscht (28. November 2002)

stimmt


----------



## g-zus (28. November 2002)

und wollt ihr jetzt bei vor gericht bringen? =)

nix böses, aber jemanden bestrafen nur weils ihm hier nicht mehr taugt, ne....
klar, solche foren sind auch ned die richtige lösung.
aber wenn mich dann noch jemand daran hindern will mich selbst zu killen, also mit gewalt halt mich daran hindern will, dann würd mich das alles hier gleich doppelt ankotzen und würd mich erst recht ins messer stürzen oder so.....

wie gesagt:

ich finde man sollte die leute lassen, wenn sie dadurch niemandem schaden.


----------



## blunznwurscht (29. November 2002)

Lassen sollte man sie schon. Aber tipps sollte man ihnen auch keine tollem Tipps geben. ( Nach dem Motto: Hier das ultimative selbstmord TUT).


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Experience1986 _
> *So etwas ist meiner Meinung nach Beihilfe zum (Selbst)Mord *



Ok - du kannst ihn zurückverfolgen und dann? Beihilfe zum Selbstmord ist STRAFFREI...


----------



## Klon (29. November 2002)

blunznwurscht bevor sich jemand mit Aspirin oder Paracetamol versucht umzubringen (womit man schlechte Chancen hat und anschließend mit hoher Sicherheit ireversible Hirnschäden davonträgt), sach ich ihm den Namen von einem rezeptfreien Anti-Epileptikum das mit Alkohol lethal wirkt.

Ich kenne eine Notärztin die eine Reanimation bei einer mehr oder weniger aussichtslosen Patientin (bzw. wenn sie überlebt hätte mit enormer Wahrscheinlichkeit Schwerstpflegefall geworden wäre) nur vorgetäuscht hat mit den Rettungsassis damit die Umstehenden nichts merken.

Aus rechtlicher Sicht Unterlassene Hilfeleistung/Fahrläßige Tötung was auch immer, unter menschlichen/ethischen Aspekten absolut verständlich.

Der Vergleich eines Totkranken Menschen mit einem der so verzweifelt ist das das Leben für ihn keinen Sinn mehr macht ist meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt.


----------



## JohannesR (5. Dezember 2002)

Ich finde die Selbstmordkategorie fehlt noch hier  noch


----------



## Dr_Ogen (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich find den Leuten da im Forum solte geholfen werden!

Ich weis nicht was diese Seiten bezwecken soln!

Ps: Die Arschlöscher machen das ja total legal:
"Mit Urteil vom 12. Mai 1998 hat das Landgericht Hamburg entschieden, dass man durch die Anbringung eines Links die Inhalte der gelinkten Seite ggf. mit zu verantworten hat. Dies kann - so das LG - nur dadurch verhindert werden, dass man sich ausdrücklich von diesen Inhalten distanziert. Wir haben auf diesen Seiten Links zu anderen Seiten im Internet gelegt. Für all diese Links gilt: Wir haben keinerlei Einfluss auf die Gestaltung und die Inhalte der gelinkten Seiten. Deshalb distanzieren wir uns hiermit ausdrücklich von allen Inhalten aller gelinkten Seiten auf dieser Seite und machen uns ihre Inhalte nicht zueigen. Diese Erklärung gilt für alle auf der Seite angebrachten Links, sowie für die Beiträge im Forum."

Und auf den gelinkten Seiten - kein Autor!


----------



## Amr0d (25. Dezember 2002)

Sorry das mag jetz fies oder so klingen aber wenn ein Mensch sterben will warum lasst ihr ihn dann nicht einfach da kannst du doch ehh nix gegen tun ausserdem warum sollte er sich nicht noch mit jemand anders treffen so das sie gemeinsam suizid begehen können.

//edit// ach man könnte ja auch mal drüber nachdenken ob es einfach nur Fake ist?? so wie das cannibal cafe z.b. //edit//


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

*Also ich weiß nicht...*

Mir kommt dieses Forum sowieso eher so vor, als würden da vorwiegend Leute posten, die nicht im geringsten an Selbstmord denken, aber einfach gerne über das Thema reden und sich wahnsinnig wichtig nehmen.
Gut, es wird sicher auch das eine oder andere Mal irgendein armes Schwein vorbeikommen und sich von dem "Fachsimplen" der anderen beeindrucken lassen.

Aber viele der Diskussionen da sind einfach zu dämlich, als dass sie wahr sein könnten:

User A: "Ich will vom Hochhaus springen, wohne aber leider nur im 2. Stock. 

User B: "Dann gehe doch in ein höheres Stockwerk!"

User A: "Da sind alle Treppenhausfenster vergittert, was mache ich?"

User B: "Probiere doch mal, aufs Dach zu kommen!"

User A: "Da ist so eine Tür, die kriege ich nicht auf, was mache ich?"

User B: "Woraus ist denn die Tür, aus Holz?"

User A: "nein, aus Eisen"

User B: "Dann wird das wohl eine Feuerschutztür sein!"

lol 
Feldhofe


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Dezember 2002)

ich find's einfach nur makaber.

ich meine, ich bin auch nicht gerade ein weichei, ich finde rotten und so kram toll. (jaaa, ich weiss )

aber das ist echt abartig. das big brother der zukunft: zehn selbstmorkandidaten in einen raum, wer am länsten durchhält. autsch! 

glaube auch nicht, dasses ein fake ist. ist einfach viel zu gross, da wären die faker ja den ganzen tag am schreiben, und vor allem unheimlich kreativ.

ich hab ja früher auch des öfteren gechattet, da kamen auch mal typen mit selbstmord-gedanke vorbei, ich hab denen einfach das gesagt, was sie (hoffentlich) aufgerüttelt hat: "bitte, mach doch." wer anderen von seinen selbstmordgedanken erzählt mit der möglichkeit, aufgespürt zu werden (e-mail oder anderes), will sich nicht umbringen. das ist in ca. 90% der fall - man nennt das "passiver selbstmord". die krankenschwestern regen sich darüber jeweils furchtbar auf, was auch verständlich ist. ganz oder gar nicht, sag ich nur.


----------



## shiver (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *
> ich hab ja früher auch des öfteren gechattet, da kamen auch mal typen mit selbstmord-gedanke vorbei, ich hab denen einfach das gesagt, was sie (hoffentlich) aufgerüttelt hat: "bitte, mach doch." *



wie klug du doch bist...   




> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *
> wer anderen von seinen selbstmordgedanken erzählt mit der möglichkeit, aufgespürt zu werden (e-mail oder anderes), will sich nicht umbringen. das ist in ca. 90% der fall - man nennt das "passiver selbstmord". die krankenschwestern regen sich darüber jeweils furchtbar auf, was auch verständlich ist. ganz oder gar nicht, sag ich nur. *



erzähl diesen mist doch bitte woanders....
es wurde schon x-mal widerlegt, dass menschen, die ihren selbstmord ankündigen, ihn nicht auch wirklich vollziehen...

bitte lass deine kindergartenweisheiten in zukunft stecken, zumindest ich kann gerne auf so ausgelutschte klischee-kommentare verzichten.
doing.


----------



## Avanish (5. Februar 2003)

*Shiver*

Shiver warum beschränkst du dich so gut wie immer darauf irgendwelche Leute niederzumachen oder so weil sie ja so unheimlich dumm sind und nicht das Recht haben sich in dem gleichen Forum zu begwegen wie ÜBERMensch Shiver.... Trag doch zur Abwechslung mal was zur Diskussion bei... oder lass es gleich... Ich muss zwar zugeben das das manchmal lustig ist was du schreibst, aber wie gesagt nur manchmal....



> Wie klug du doch bist!



und du bist klüger???


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2003)

kann avanish nur zustimmen. nur weil du hier mod bist, musst du die leute nicht fertig machen. was ich geschrieben habe, ist nicht klischee, sondern realität. rein zufällig ist meine tante mtra, und die erlebt das jeden tag, dass so ein pseudo-selbstmördler eingeliefert wird.

im übrigen widersprichst du dir selbst: 





> ach wär' doch auch ich schon dem tode geweiht!..


ach? interessant. und warum bringst du dich dann nicht um? bitte lass deine kindergartenweisheiten in zukunft stecken, zumindest ich kann gerne auf so ausgelutschte klischee-kommentare verzichten.


----------



## shiver (5. Februar 2003)

zu aller erst.. sarkasmus scheint über dem horizont einiger user hier zu liegen...

was du geschrieben hast, leises kriegerlein, ist so ziemlich das dümmste, was ich diese woche gelesen habe. warum?

weil es einfach mist ist, dass menschen, die ihren selbstmord ankündigen, diesen nicht auch wirklich tun.

und bitte komm mir nicht mit deinem krankenschwestern-gewäsch, ich habe lange genug in einem kh gearbeitet um zu wissen, dass eben diese menschen es _doch_ tun.
ich glaube, klon kann mir hier als rettungs-assistent (oder so was  ) sicherlich zustimmen, und wahrscheinlich auch meine mutter, die seit 10 jahren in einer psychiatrie arbeitet und täglich mit solchen menschen zu tun hat.

wenn ich schon dieses ganze besserwisserische "ach, die tun's ja doch nicht!" lese, könnte ich glatt kotzen, denn was weisst _du_ schon, wie verzweifelt ein mensch sein muss, um überhaupt solch einen gedanken zu fassen *lach*

mir geht auch der hut hoch dass jemand auf solche aussagen mit "tu's doch!" reagieren kann - und sich für diese _********_ dann auch noch brüstet wie ein gockel.. zum... ARGH!

also wirklich...

avanish, verschon mich bitte, wenn du ein problem hast, piss mir doch bitte per pm ans bein, sonst piss ich zurück. vielen dank.

und "fertig" mache ich hier noch lange niemanden, das sähe ganz anders aus, aber ich glaube so weit sollten wir es nicht kommen lassen.

und, für die ganz schlauen unter uns:
der satz aus meiner signatur ist ein zitat eines sehr schönes liedes (jaaa, anführungszeichen.. du weisst schon... das sind satzzeichen... wow!)...

und nochmals meine bitte:
verschont diesen thread mit irgendwelchen halbwahrheiten, und vielleicht seid ihr ja auch mal in der glücklichen situation in der ihr darüber nachdenkt euch das leben zu nehmen und ein wahrlich intelligenter zeitgenosse kommt euch dann mit "tu's doch, tu's doch!"... yeah!


----------



## g-zus (5. Februar 2003)

hm, is zwar offtopic, aber naja.....

will mich zwar eigentlich ned einmischen, weils mich ja sogesehen nichts angeht, aber kanns einfach ned lassen:

ehrlich gesagt, auch wenns eindeutig sarkasmus war, irgendwie beleidigend hats sich doch angehört.
naja, dafür könnte man jetzt aber drüber streiten, ab wann man bei sowas jetzt gleich zum flennen anfangen darf und bis welchem grad man doch eher "verständnis" haben sollte. (ne, ich will damit NICHT sagen, dass du rumgeflennt hast....  )

aber um beim thema zu bleiben:

ich finde trotzdem,ne, besser gesagt ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch zig leude geben, die nur ******** erzählen um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen oder weil sie es vielleicht sogar für lustig finden.
ka, kenne solche kranken leude nicht.
will nur sagen, dass es sicher beides gibt, "faker" und ernsthaft gefährdete. meiner meinung nach sollte man immer versuchen, jedem "fall" nachzugehen, da das sicherlich nie richtig erkennbar is, ob das jetzt einer auch vor hat oder nicht.
andererseits hab ich aber immer noch die meinung, wer sich umbringen will, sollte es, wenn ER es auch will, auch tun. ich glaub nicht, dass jemandem das recht zusteht, über das leben eines anderen zu bestimmen.
meine meinung, stehe dazu....


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Februar 2003)

shiver, nur noch was kleines für dich und deine milliarden selbstmörder-erprobten freunde. ein kleines zitat aus einem selbstmordforum: 





> Ich denke ihr macht es euch zu schwer, ganz nebenbei denk ich auch noch das KEINER von euch wirklich sterben will. Wer es wirklich will der redet nicht lange, setzt sich keine Fristen und fragt keine anderen ob sie mitmachen! Ein Freund von mir hat es getan und der war bis zu dem Tag an dem er es gatan hat wie immer hat sich nichts anmerken lassen, nicht im Internet gepostet oder sonst was!


einen kommentar zu deinem reichlich seltsamen musikgeschmack erspare ich mir jetzt mal...


----------



## Kaprolactam (26. Februar 2003)

STFU!


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Februar 2003)

ähm... bitte was? sorry, ich bin nicht so oft auf dem forum unterwegs, dass ich jede abkürzung verstehe.


----------



## g-zus (1. März 2003)

hm, ich würd sagen *S*hut *T*he *F*uck *U*p.

hab jetzt gestern im Fernsehen einen <bericht über einen Amerikaner gesehen, der sich live im chat vo einer Webcam mit Pillen getötet hat.
Vielleicht hats ja noch wer gesehen....

Auf jedenfall fand ich das IRC-Protokoll, das sie dann stellenweise wieder zeigten echt schlimm, und irgendwie hat mich der Bericht doch arg geschockt, da die im Chat live sehen konnten wie er sich umbringt  und selbst da dann nicht aufhörten ihn anzustacheln, obwohl man ja sah, dass er es wohl ernst meinte.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. März 2003)

@g-zus 

Ja, ich habs auch gesehen, allerdings war das kein Suizid sondern eine Überdosis irgendwelcher Drogen - ich mein, es war halt ein "Unfall" und nicht geplant. Sicher, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, aber das Thema ein anderes...
Kann auch sein, dass ich mein einen anderen Bericht meine...

ciao


----------



## g-zus (15. März 2003)

ja, war ne überdosis an tabletten.
ok, es war kein geplanter suizid.
aber er hat sich halt selbst damit getötet und die anderen haben ihn ununterbrochen dazu angestachelt.


----------



## xate (10. April 2003)

ich finde das man jedem der erzählt, dass er selbstmord begehen will nachgehen sollte und auf keinen fall noch zureden sollte à la "tu's doch tusts ja doch nicht" vielleicht will nicht jeder der sagt er will selbstmord behene (?...! :>) es auch wirklich tuen, aber ein paar freundliche worten können jedem helfen, egal ob wirklich selbstmord gefährdet oder nicht!

ich selbst war auchmal suizid gefähred so wie mein vater und da natürlich nich nur zureden gereicht aber um die momentane gefahr zu bannen reichen wirklich sehr oft ein paar worte!
natürlich sollte man jemanden der keine sinn mehr im leben sieht sterben lassen, allerdings sollte er sich auch bewusst sein das es bestimmt jemanden gibt der ihn vermisst und all solche dinge aber das ist nen anderes thema und ich muss hier ja keinen suizidgefähredeten überreden

gruss
xate


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. April 2003)

> ein paar freundliche worten können jedem helfen, egal ob wirklich selbstmord gefährdet oder nicht!


und wenn er/sie dich nur verarschen will? kann im nachhinein ziemlich frustrierend sein...





> natürlich sollte man jemanden der keine sinn mehr im leben sieht sterben lassen


das meinst du doch nicht ernst, oder?  ich bin schockiert! das leben ist viel zu wertvoll als dass man es einfach sausen lässt.

shiver: warum sollte ein selbstmordgefährdeter denn sein vorhaben anderen mitteilen, wenn nicht, um zu wollen, dass sie ihn davon abhalten und ihm aufmerksamkeit schenken?


----------



## GeYe (12. April 2003)

bin nur zufällig bei euch auf das Thema gekommen ...

also zum Thema:
Man sollte versuchen solchen Menschen zu helfen, wenn sie noch unentschlossen sind, suchen sie vielleicht Hilfe und diese Hilfe finden sie vielleicht in diesen Foren. Schlecht ist, wenn Leute diese Leute eher zum Tod überreden. Man sollte sowas vielleicht mit qualifizierten Leuten aufbauen, die wirklich einem psychologisch helfen können. Den das Leben hat einen Sinn, auch wenn schlimme Dinge passieren, manchmal kann man es aber bei einigen Leute zumindestens teilweise nachvollziehen.

@SilentWarrior
ich weiß nicht, ich lese hier nicht so oft im Forum, deswegen kenne ich weder shiver noch dich. Ich fande die Antwort auch etwas krass von shiver, aber trotzdem, sie hat Stellung dazu gegeben und dann ist doch gut. Was du hier versuchst ist sie weiter anzustacheln und zu provozieren. Wozu? Jeder hat seine eigene Stellung zu einem Thema und wie hier der Admin schon gesagt hat, die einen gehen so mit dem Thema um, die anderen eben anders.

Ich finde es auch einfach ******e sowas zu hören, dass man sagt, töte dich doch. Da sucht jemand Hilfe und du sagst ihm völlig gleichgültig indirekt: "Hey du bist ein nichts, du interessiert mich nicht. Es ist mir egal, ob du exestierst oder nicht.


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. April 2003)

geye: ich versuch sie net anzustacheln, ich will mich lediglich verteidigen. denn gegen leute, die meinen, nur weil sie mehr macht haben, mich fertigmachen zu dürfen, hab ich was. und shiver hat afaik verdammt viel macht hier.

zu deinem letzten abschnitt: sowas hab ich nie gesagt. aber wenn einer in einen chatroom kommt und sein erster satz ist: "moin. ich will mich umbringen." - was soll man darauf antworten? der erwartet doch nur, dass man ihn umgarnt mit sprüchen wie "alles nicht so schlimm", "sich umbringen ist keine lösung" etc.


----------



## antihero (14. April 2003)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wenn er/sie dich nur verarschen will? kann im nachhinein ziemlich frustrierend sein...


Und wenn nicht, dass ist dann vielleicht nicht frustrierend, dafür kostets den Betroffenen das Leben, dass doch eigentlich viel zu wertvoll ist ums einfach sausen zu lassen...

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung das Foren (in den meisten Fällen) weder die Lösung des Problems noch die wirkliche Ursache sind. 
Sicher man kann Foren schliessen, aber für ein geschlossenes Forum hier gehen anderorts zwei neue auf, weil frustrierte Benutzer die Sache selber in die Hand nehmen (Ironie?). Solche Foren gehen doch nur auf weil auch Nachfrage danach besteht und Sie (die Foren) zu schliessen wäre doch blosses "Augen verschliessen" und sagen "Wir haben unser möglichstes getan". 
Eigentlich sollte man sich aber überlegen wieso diese Leute überhaupt an diesen Punkt kommen. Ich meine dass sind nicht einfach "nur" ein paar Leute welche etwas echt Hartes erlebt haben, sondern Selbstmord ist unter den 15-40 Jährigen (nach dem Rückgang der Verkehrsunfälle) die häufigste Todesursache. In der Schweiz jedenfalls. Und DAS finde ich alarmierender als die Tatsache das es neben *** & Waffen Communitys auch Selbstmordcommunitys gibt.

antihero


----------

